# My thoughts



## faeluna (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey everyone,
I just want to ask the group a question. The only thing left with my story is one question. Is it normal that my husband feels that he needs a private address that I don't even get to know? I could not even write him if I wanted to because he wont tell me the address. Ive been open with him, tried to talk about all of the crap that has gone on in our marriage that would make him feel he even needs one. All he tells me is he thinks Im withholding mail from him. That really is a laugh because If I was going to do that then why did I give him the letter that girl sent him? I figure it's his mail and I don't have the right to open or keep it from him and I always have felt that way. Im not going to leave him. Im tired of that. He's my 3rd husband and to be honest, he acts and thinks like most men and I really happen to love this particualr man. But Im not going to give him my soul, he has my heart and that is bad enough. I wish I did'nt care about him so much cause if I did'nt care then I would not feel the need to whine about all the crap going wrong to you guys. Id just get out and go on. If I ever do pull my head out of my butt and try to breath again I will never get involved with another man as long as I live. ooooo :lol:sorry I was ranting..


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

This site is a great place to rant for so many people. In psychology the idea is for you to talk yourself into answers and hopefully learning how to make better decisions on your own and fully understand them.

This site helps with that for so many people so feel free.

draconis


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

if he wont tell you then hes got secrets.
ive got accounts that hubby dont know the address to , it not intentional , they are just my details on them.
but then again hes not bothered.
i would tell him, and he knows, but they mean nothing to him.
but yours simply wont tell you, thats the difference. 
i agree on your " dont bother with another man".
put up with what you know.
but its you that has to live with it.
personally. trust wil always be your issue.
i have been married twice, wont do it a third time.


----------

